# This is Why You're not Happy.



## Mindful




----------



## Moonglow

...


----------



## Mindful

Who wants control?


----------



## Moonglow

I want to be the master of time and space...


----------



## Moonglow

I hate shopping..


----------



## Mindful

I bet you didn't even watch that vid.

Your attention span wouldn't permit it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like to do what I do, I need to keep my body up better. My mind knows how to do it, the body..oy!


----------



## Moonglow

The human race made it, but still can't grasp it...............


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.


How much do you posses you can give away?
I have already heard this and I wrote it thirty years ago.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want. 

Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you posses you can give away?
> I have already heard this and I wrote it thirty years ago.
Click to expand...


Loads.

What was I thinking of?

Hear it again then!


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.



In your dreams.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you posses you can give away?
> I have already heard this and I wrote it thirty years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loads.
> 
> What was I thinking of?
> 
> Hear it again then!
Click to expand...

Why because it's Anthony Hopkins?


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.


Your OP is against board rules.  No OP without significant comment from the poster.
You should fix it while you still have time to edit.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
Click to expand...

Yeah those days of Grandma's era are dead..Clutter is the norm...No cocktail frocks, no happy hour, and you wonder why no one is happy. (except the filthy rich).


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP is against board rules.  No OP without significant comment from the poster.
> You should fix it while you still have time to edit.
Click to expand...

She is a minimalist...Except in the clothing department.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
Click to expand...


Apparently you've never had a crazy squaw for an ex. 

Ponder this: Swedish + Cherokee, k?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP is against board rules.  No OP without significant comment from the poster.
> You should fix it while you still have time to edit.
Click to expand...


I did. I put forward the question about power. Whoever addressed that issue would push the narrative forwards.

Or was that not significant enough for you?


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP is against board rules.  No OP without significant comment from the poster.
> You should fix it while you still have time to edit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a minimalist...Except in the clothing department.
Click to expand...


I do like brevity.


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never had a crazy squaw for an ex.
> 
> Ponder this: Swedish + Cherokee, k?
Click to expand...

You got an Okie Cherokee or ones that was dropped off during the Jacksonian walk-a-thon?


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP is against board rules.  No OP without significant comment from the poster.
> You should fix it while you still have time to edit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. I put forward the question about power. Whoever addressed that issue would push the narrative forwards.
> 
> Or was that not significant enough for you?
Click to expand...

It is not in the OP.
It's not up to me if it's "enough."   It's a board rule.  I wasn't quite bitch enough to report it though.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you posses you can give away?
> I have already heard this and I wrote it thirty years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loads.
> 
> What was I thinking of?
> 
> Hear it again then!
Click to expand...

...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never had a crazy squaw for an ex.
> 
> Ponder this: Swedish + Cherokee, k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got an Okie Cherokee or ones that was dropped off during the Jacksonian walk-a-thon?
Click to expand...


Half Indian cracker that married a Swede. A blonde with squaw tendencies is what I had.

The touching my money thing is why I got away.


----------



## Moonglow

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even watch that vid.
> 
> Your attention span wouldn't permit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your OP is against board rules.  No OP without significant comment from the poster.
> You should fix it while you still have time to edit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a minimalist...Except in the clothing department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do like brevity.
Click to expand...

Do you drool also?


----------



## Moonglow

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I desire a BJ in the AM and PM, and I wills service da wimmens when they want.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I go to work 3-5x a week. And she keeps the house right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you've never had a crazy squaw for an ex.
> 
> Ponder this: Swedish + Cherokee, k?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got an Okie Cherokee or ones that was dropped off during the Jacksonian walk-a-thon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half Indian cracker that married a Swede.
Click to expand...

I've had several galfriends that came from Tahlequah but I dare not marry one.


----------

